# Needy Nubian Needs Home



## KellyM (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello everyone. I have gotten myself into a bit of a jam and need advice. The short version... We had intended to move to the farm and start a simpler life; husband got a great promotion; now we have to liquidate- more or less. 

The problem? We can keep or sell the house-whatever. We can give the chickens away and the gardens will do their own thing. But I have a ADGA Nubian that is a bit spoiled- she came that way; I made it worse. I need advice on how to find her a home that will keep her in the pettish kind of mind. She is a great milker and she has a yearling doe with her. Gretel, the little one will be fine almost anywhere. She is a little weird, but should blend OK with others. Miela on the other hand has had a little more attention and I cannot move back in with my husband until I find an acceptable home for my little girl. 

Any advice on finding a needy nubian a home would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What are some of her needy and spoiled habits? She might behave normally again if she moves in with a herd, and keeps occupied. I hope you find a good home for her


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Where are you located? I could use another reg Nubie. :think:


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I would take her, too! Love my spoiled Nubians! Where do you live?


----------



## KellyM (Jun 12, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> What are some of her needy and spoiled habits? She might behave normally again if she moves in with a herd, and keeps occupied. I hope you find a good home for her


Her biggest issue is wanting to be brushed. She is a little itchy from shedding and really appreciates it when she gets scratched with the comb. She and her babies have been the only goats around for at least two years so when you go to the barnyard she expects attention. She doesn't misbehave to get it, she just crowds a little. Miela is much nicer to Gretel now that Larry (aka Hansel) is gone so meanness is not her issue either.

I made the mistake of teaching her tricks. She can shake and we are working on right and left. Other than those things she just looks at you with those does eyes and it seems to say-- pet me, pay attention to me.

She also seems to have a separation thing. As long as she is in the front pen she is fine and has never gotten out or attempted to get out. Our back pen is an "L" shape off the front and she doesn't seem to want to stay over there unless someone stays outside with her. It is a new yard and there is lots of greens, but it seems the goodies are not worth being in the back. I'm just guessing but she cannot see the back door from the back pen very well and that seems to make her insecure. So she rams the gate and goes back to the front where she knows its safe.

No real bad behavior-- just a people goat.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 12, 2014)

CritterCarnival said:


> Where are you located? I could use another reg Nubie. :think:


 We are 17 miles south of Warsaw, MO. Near the lakes.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh she doesn't sound too bad, just a loving sweetie pie!  . I hope someone takes her for a pet


----------



## KellyM (Jun 12, 2014)

It may sound a little odd but I was wondering if there is a foster program in Missouri or Kansas. I'm not sure how long I will be gone and it may be as little as a month or so. I would really like to leave her somewhere I know she will be taken care of with the possibility of getting her back later. There are programs where a person can leave their dog and pay for upkeep. Is there any like that for goats? I have considered getting a caretaker here but I'm kind of back to who can be trusted? 

You know you got it bad when you don't care if they rob you blind but they can't be mean to the goat!! Thanks all for the replies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. See if you can board them somewhere. Then you are charged a daily fee and you pay them monthly.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 12, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> No. See if you can board them somewhere. Then you are charged a daily fee and you pay them monthly.


I was trying to get around the boarding thing. If its anything like boarding a dog when you go on vacation-- its just not good enough for my Miela. She would be stuck in a pen and the folks there usually have little or no time to spend with the animals. Not that they don't care for them well, just that in doing the normal chores associated with a boarding facility there is no time for play and love.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know how many people board goats but when I boarded alpacas, they were treated as if they were my own. They were out in the pasture with my alpacas. I had permanent boarders.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

KellyM said:


> We are 17 miles south of Warsaw, MO. Near the lakes.


You're really not that far from me, about 7 hours drive or so. If it comes right down too it and you have to rehome her, I am interested. Do you have pictures and pedigree I could see?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

finding a wonderful home shouldnt be that hard...what is hard it seems is you letting her go...sounds like you love her very much...but if you can find a home that you feel good about, that would at least make it easier...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe keep her and visit the hubby on weekends? :laugh:
Good luck.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> Maybe keep her and visit the hubby on weekends? :laugh:
> Good luck.


My thoughts exactly :hi5:


----------



## KellyM (Jun 12, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202055112595516&set=vb.1117779548&type=2&theater


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Link says its unavailable????


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you still looking for a home? Is she show able? I may know someone if she is 


J.O.M's registered dairy goats❤


----------



## KellyM (Jun 12, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> Maybe keep her and visit the hubby on weekends? :laugh:
> Good luck.


That is the answer I choose. At least until someone comes along that is as crazy about her ( or just crazy?) as I am. Check out the video of her shaking hands. And her weirdo daughter who insists on standing between peoples legs. Any ideas on that one? She does it every time you stand still in the barnyard and she will stay there when you walk away if you don't walk fast enough. I tell her everyday that she is going to cause me to fall and break a hip... it doesn't seem to change her mind about doing it.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you have any pics of this needy nubian? I'd like to see the "spoiled" goatie


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , I would take her if i could. I think you will find a nice home for her and maybe set something up that you can take her back if your situation changes. Good luck


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

KellyM said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202055112595516&set=vb.1117779548&type=2&theater


piffle, it says it's not available.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think you need to change the settings so it can be viewed publicly. I could be wrong though , I'm not on Facebook


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I nearly had my husband convinced until I told him where you are. Apparently, NC to MO is too long of a drive for a goat. I say we could make it a long weekend.  Anyway, I really hope it works out. I'm sure you'll find someone closer who is just a crazy about her as you.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 12, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> I think you need to change the settings so it can be viewed publicly. I could be wrong though , I'm not on Facebook


Sorry about the link. Its my sisters and I have asked her to open it to the public. She just finished nursing school and is preparing for the big exam to become an RN so she is probably not getting on facebook to read messages. When she is finished I will get with her again and see if we can get a good link. I'm really sorry you are missing it. Miela shakes and I am in the process of teaching her right from left. :think:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

KellyM said:


> Sorry about the link. Its my sisters and I have asked her to open it to the public. She just finished nursing school and is preparing for the big exam to become an RN so she is probably not getting on facebook to read messages. When she is finished I will get with her again and see if we can get a good link. I'm really sorry you are missing it. Miela shakes and I am in the process of teaching her right from left. :think:


Miela sounds lovely  I bet she will get that in no time !


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Could you post Miela's Reg # and her name so we can look her up? You've really got me curious now! :whatgoat: 

By the way, tell your sis "good luck on her exam" and "thanks, we need more good health care folks"!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Kat, are you planning yet another road trip?!? LOL

to the OP, it is hard to let go. trust me. I am currently in process of moving countries, and had to say goodbye to my girls. it's terribly hard, and it hurts, but...if you find a great home comparable to the care you provide her, then I would say take the chance. good luck to you. :hug:


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> Kat, are you planning yet another road trip?!? LOL


LOL, yeah maybe, but this one is only 7 hours one way instead of 14 hours. And if I do, I'm going to take out the middle seat from my nice comfy road tripping van and take it to go get her. Plastic sheeting for waterproofing, rubber mats and straw...we'll be traveling in style!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

7 hrs isn't so bad.... hopefully you can start putting together a road trip playlist soon! :goattruck:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Tell your sis good luck with her exam  It will work out for you and Miela


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Did you ever find a home for the 2 of them? I might be interested if you have not.


----------

